# Planted shrimp tank



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

My new planted 5 gal shrimp tank. I have 2 CBS, 8 CRS, 10 PFR, and 10 BP. Special thanks to Momobobo, CRS Fan, and TangDaddy


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great! I really like the mossy stick.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

few more pics


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Should be stunning when it grows in.


----------

